# Smoking Baby Back Ribs



## Michael Ratcliff

I am new to smoking meat.  I smoked Baby Back ribs yesterday.  I followed directions in Jeff Phillips book "Smoking Meat". 3-2-1 Page 85.  The result was tender but very flat.  How can i get more flavor?  More mustard?  Refrigerate over night with mustard and rub?  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sandyut

I would cook them straight through without wrapping.  I rub mine the day of, smoke at 225-250 till probe tender and passes bend test.  Sauce after if wanted.  Some sauce near the end.  that part is all preference.

AND welcome to the best place on earth.


----------



## sandyut

Sorry here is a link to my no wrap BBs


----------



## Texas Cookin'

I go 2-2-1 on baby backs.  Rub heavily a few hours before cooking.  Smoke for 2 hours. Wrap in foil with Parkay Squeeze Butter, Honey, Brown Sugar, Tiger Sauce.  Unwrap after 2 hours and apply BBQ sauce or just mop on the mixture that is left in the wrap.

**Edit to add that you will get a sweeter rib by mopping on the mixture as opposed to using a BBQ sauce.  We prefer this method but it can be too sweet for some.


----------



## BigW.

Welcome.  Please give a few more details on your smoker, wood choice etc.   Not sure if rub choice or lack of smoke caused the "flat" flavor.  Plenty of good folks will help if they know a few more details.  Last baby backs I did no wrap.  I also do 2-2-1 when I want fall off the bone ribs.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I do exactly what 

 Texas Cookin'
  just noted. 250 2-2-1. 195 is the perfect temp for tender but bite though. 200+ will get you fall off the bone. You can also do the bend test. Pick the rack up with some tongs and if it starts to break in the middle they are done. I like to use apple for hickory wood as well.


----------



## Michael Ratcliff

BigW. said:


> Welcome.  Please give a few more details on your smoker, wood choice etc.   Not sure if rub choice or lack of smoke caused the "flat" flavor.  Plenty of good folks will help if they know a few more details.  Last baby backs I did no wrap.  I also do 2-2-1 when I want fall off the bone ribs.


Thanks for the reply, I use a Traeger 22" smoker.  This time I used Pecan for the pellets.


----------



## JC in GB

Flat flavor is usually a result of under seasoning IMHO.

What type of rub are you using?  What type of wood are you using for smoke?


----------



## Michael Ratcliff

JC in GB said:


> Flat flavor is usually a result of under seasoning IMHO.
> 
> What type of rub are you using?  What type of wood are you using for smoke?


I used Pecan.  I used Big Bald BBQ Rub, page 148 in Jeff Phillips "Smoking Meat" book.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Michael Ratcliff

JC in GB said:


> Flat flavor is usually a result of under seasoning IMHO.
> 
> What type of rub are you using?  What type of wood are you using for smoke?


I may not have used enough rub.  I put on mustard before using the Big Bald BBQ Rub described in Jeff P's book on Smoking Meat.  Maybe I should use more mustard and more rub.  What do you think about adding the rub to the ribs the night before smoking?  In this instance I used Pecan pellets.


----------



## smokerjim

I rub my ribs the night before I smoke them, usually a Memphis style rub, also I usually smoke them a day or two ahead of the day we're going to eat them, then just heat in oven 250-275 for 45-60 minutes. I think they have better flavor that way. I don't wrap mine at all, smoke at 225 until done.


----------



## thirdeye

The 3-2-1 method is for spare ribs and will work for both full slabs and St Louis trimmed racks.  Most people adjust their timeline to fit their cooking preferences. 

Nor being familiar with that cookbook, what did you  season with and what did you put in the foil?  

For our competition ribs, we spritz every 45 minutes with 75% apple/white grape and 25% guava nectar.  One ingredient that goes into the foil is a drizzle of rice wine vinegar, which is mildly acidic and seems to wake up the other ingredients  in the pouch.  Here is a practice box, I glazed the rear ribs, and kept the forward ribs dry.  Since judges take 1 or 2 bites max,  we bump the flavor profile.


----------



## kruizer

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. A pellet smoker will not give the same flavor or as intense a flavor as a charcoal and wood combo or stick burner will.


----------



## fliptetlow

On my stick I adjust the cooking time and depending on the ribs and I always do baby backs. Starting with a 2-2-1 time line but it moves around quite a bit.  Spritz with apple juice and  Bourbon during the cook. But again this is just on a wood stick burner.


----------



## JC in GB

Michael Ratcliff said:


> I may not have used enough rub.  I put on mustard before using the Big Bald BBQ Rub described in Jeff P's book on Smoking Meat.  Maybe I should use more mustard and more rub.  What do you think about adding the rub to the ribs the night before smoking?  In this instance I used Pecan pellets.



I know some pit masters swear by using mustard as a binder on ribs.  After doing side by side tests, I concluded that I prefer no mustard binder.  Just rub and Ribs.  If you are using a low salt rub, either an extra bit of salt or use a generous amount of rub.

I like putting the rub on the night before if possible.  The flavor draws deeper into the meat and turns out a better result IMHO.


Pecan wood gives a good flavor.

Pork ribs are one of my favorite foods so I worked long and hard making them to my liking.

I am sure with a few tries and tweaks, you will be getting some top notch product.

JC


----------



## bregent

Michael Ratcliff said:


> I used Pecan.



What brand?  Note that Traeger pellets are mostly filler wood and contribute little smoke flavor. Most other brands that sell Pecan pellets are blending them with about 70% oak or alder. If you want more smoke flavor, use a 100% flavorwood pellet like those from Lumberjack.


----------



## acd4476

I also think the 2-2-1 for babybacks works best.  I have omitted the mustard and now just rub the ribs with the rub the night before asnd throw them in the fridge overnight.  I use a pellet grill asnd use hickory lumberjack pellets and then add the amnps maze with a hickory/cherry mix. Without the extra smoke in a pellet hou miss a deep smoke flavor. Good luck on the next try! Every smoke is different.


----------



## SmokinAl

Ribs take practice to get right. My advice would be to take notes all the way thru the smoke & keep what works & change what doesn't. There are as many ways to smoke ribs as there are members on here. Just keep at it & you will find what works best for you.
Al


----------



## sandyut

very true 

 SmokinAl
.  Wise words!


----------

